# Resident Visa Window - US Citizens



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

Hello, I'd like to clarify something about the resident visa for US citizens. My understanding is that once you receive the visa, it is valid for 4 months, with 2 entries.

Is anyone aware of any requirement to have the first entry occur within a certain timeframe after the approval date? In other words, if I get the approval effective Feb. 1, can my first entry be March 15 (basically any time up until the 4 month window lapses)?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

The visa has a From and To date. Your first entry must occur during that period. It can't be done before or after that period. This couple posted photos of their visas: https://noparticularplacetogo.net/2...twice-the-portuguese-side-of-a-resident-visa/


----------

